# Preproduction work



## megf (Dec 9, 2003)

Wondering what you all do in preproduction... As a rule, I set up a meeting with the director first, and then touch base with all the production/design heads up to three weeks in advance (this is college theatre, so we don't have much time to prep :wink: ). This lets me establish what each department expects of me, and what they are all trying to achieve in the show. After the meetings, I compile a list of critical tech and rehearsal needs...

I've started keeping a running list of "what to ask next time" - basically, all the information I wish I had asked about explicitly in preproduction, such as deadlines, line notes, etc. At this point, it covers the last year or so of my work, and it's nice to see the progression of details between shows. 

Any thoughts? 

Megf


----------

